# Vintage Surefire 6P ~ Lens Swap Help ~



## Kid9P (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Picked one up recently but the lens has a small scratch on it.
I'd like to replace it with a newer glass lens.

Has anyone done this to an older Surefire before?
Any recommendations on where to get a lens?

I'm not even sure of the proper size 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:

Ray


----------



## ampdude (Nov 24, 2009)

Check with Surefire, they might have a new stock of lense kits, but somebody told me awhile back they ran out. Not sure if it is true because about a year and a half ago they were willing to sell them to me for about a little less than $2 apiece.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2009)

No if this is an old bezel with the snap in Lexan lens then you can't really get glass in there. Glass won't flex in and pop into the groove, just shatter. 
Now if you want a new Lexan lens then listen to ampdude and CALL Surefire.

I say if Surefire has no more Lexan lens kits then get a new design bezel and put the old one away in a safe place.


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I'll call Surefire tomorrow.


----------



## fishx65 (Nov 24, 2009)

My old 6P lexan lens was scratched really bad. The Solarforce L2 glass lens fits perfect. I used a socket and vise to pop the old one out. I'm pretty sure Solarforce sells L2 replacement lenses pretty cheap.


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 24, 2009)

Great heads up on the L2 lens :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 25, 2009)

So you got that glass in the Lexan lens's groove without it breaking?!

That's cool! You think it'll work every time without shattering? Does it rattle around any? Do you still have any water resistance?


----------



## fishx65 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> So you got that glass in the Lexan lens's groove without it breaking?!
> 
> That's cool! You think it'll work every time without shattering? Does it rattle around any? Do you still have any water resistance?


 
I used a toothpick to put a thin bead of clear silicone around the outer edge to make sure it was waterproof. I would assume that the L2 lense did not fit in the lexan lense groove because of the added thickness. I was pretty geeked to find a glass lense that fit and the repair seems to be very solid. No rattles and waterproof.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 25, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Great heads up on the L2 lens :thumbsup:


+1. Great discovery, good job! :twothumbs


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 25, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> I used a toothpick to put a thin bead of clear silicone around the outer edge to make sure it was waterproof. I would assume that the L2 lense did not fit in the lexan lense groove because of the added thickness. I was pretty geeked to find a glass lense that fit and the repair seems to be very solid. No rattles and waterproof.



Pics.......Please 

I'd realy apprecaite it, having lots of lazer products old bezles with lexan lenses that need glass!!!

Great find!!!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 25, 2009)

There's also the Z17 kit:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/528498-REG/Surefire_Z17_Lens_Replacement_Kit_Z17.html


----------



## bk737 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just called Surefire yesterday and they will send you the z17 kit as a warranty replacement to fix the old round bezels,but they do not sell it. They will also send you a new anti roll bezel with the pyrex lens,but those do not match the old round bodies. All you need to do is tell them which one you would like sent to you.


----------

